# Is the cf calling QL3 now DP1 and QL5 DP2??



## trencher (18 Mar 2009)

Curious got my mprr and there are no more ql3 and ql5 on my mprr its now labeled DP1 and DP2??

So what is QL4 being called anyone?


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

Must be an Army thing.  Mine are still listed as QL3 and QL5.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2009)

Not every Trade does a QL3.  Some start at QL5.


----------



## ARMY_101 (18 Mar 2009)

On the infantry side, QL3 has been DP1 (the trade qualification) for a while now.  I've noticed that some are still using the old system - like when I went to NDHQ to get my tunic, they had no idea what DP1 was for my qualification level.

Is QL4 the IPSW course?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Mar 2009)

DP 1 = QL2 + QL3 = BMQ+SQ+Trades Course

DP 2 = QL5 + PLQ (+ QL4 if your trade has it)

DP 3 = QL6A + QL6B + ILQ

DP 4 = ALQ + not sure what courses goes here 

DP 5 = Not sure what courses goes here


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Mar 2009)

From A-PD-055-002/PP-002 NCMGS (Non-Commissioned Member General Specifications):

PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT SYSTEM

3.	There are five Developmental Periods (DPs) in the NCM Professional Development System (IAW DAOD 5031-8).  During each DP, individuals are trained, educated, given the opportunity for self-development, and provided with opportunities to obtain work experience.  DPs are distinguished by a progressive increase in levels of accountability, responsibility, authority, competency, military leadership ability, and the knowledge of operations and war.

a.  DP 1 - During this period, personnel undergo initial military, environmental and occupational training to become qualified at the entry level in their occupation;

b.  DP 2 - During this period, NCMs are primarily engaged in the performance of functional and environmental duties. At the entry level the scope of employment is limited, supervisors normally decide work priorities and work is closely monitored.  Through supervised employment and additional training, NCMs increase their level of skill and expand the breadth of abilities to permit independent performance across the full scope of their occupational functions. During this DP NCMs are capable of performing tasks independently or under supervision and are able to explain or demonstrate to others how to perform tasks;

c.  DP 3 - During this period, NCMs are primarily responsible for exercising leadership, assigning, directing, monitoring and evaluating the tasks and duties of subordinates.  Notwithstanding their primary responsibility for exercising leadership, junior NCOs and some senior NCOs may continue to perform occupational tasks;

d.  DP 4 - During this period, NCMs are responsible, through subordinate supervisors, for planning, organizing, directing and controlling group activities to achieve assigned goals.  NCMs are also responsible for the effective leadership and well-being of subordinates; and

e.  DP 5 – During this period, NCMs are typically assigned to non-occupational duties, in leadership, staff, and senior advisor positions.


4.  Progression. Promotion eligibility is governed by CFAO 49-4 (Reg F) and CFAO 49-5 (P Res). The NCM Common CF Qualification prerequisites for progression are summarized in Table 1B-1. Specific occupational requirements are documented in individual OSs.

As well as the info in the NCMGS, you would need to look at the Occupation Specification for your MOC, which would break down in detail the different DPs.

If you have DIN/IntraNet access, the link below should take you to the site where you can get your Occ Specs.

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/specifications_e.asp?sec=2&doc=occspec

*note:  AFAIK, the Occ Spec contains the relevant info for Reg Force, Res Force, Special Force, etc for each MOC all in the one Occ Spec.


----------



## trencher (18 Mar 2009)

Ah ok that is what i thought. I know DP1 and DP2 was big in the combat arms.

Well i learned something new today. So im dp1 and dp2 vtec.


----------

